# F20 2014 116D Airbag reset wiht esys



## angelus (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Due to an accident with my F20 the airbags went off and I had to replace them. 

I now have several lights on on the instrument cluster so I presume I need to reset/code the airbag module? 

Has somebody performed a similar operation with the esys software?

Many thanks in advance, Damien.


----------



## TMD29 (Dec 27, 2014)

Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
Click "External Application"
Double-click "Transmitter"
Scroll to the bottom and double-click "... Clear all DTCs ..."


----------



## angelus (Oct 3, 2015)

TMD29 said:


> Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
> Click "External Application"
> Double-click "Transmitter"
> Scroll to the bottom and double-click "... Clear all DTCs ..."


Hi there,

I've tried the method above, to no avail, I still get the error.

Do I have to do something to recode the ECU or airbag module to accept the new airbags?


----------



## TMD29 (Dec 27, 2014)

You should download Rheingold (ISTA/D). It will display why you have the error and provide information to correct the fault memory.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=827223

Have you tried to clear it with Tool32?


----------

